# Suche Wallpaper Seite



## Tackleberry (13. Juli 2003)

Sorry, aber ich habe alle meine bookmarks verloren. Habe aber schon unter Links nachgeguckt 

Ich suche eine Seite wo es zig Wallpaper gibt. Die Wallpaper waren alle mit Cinema oder Bryce gemacht wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ein Wallpaper war jenes, das hier als Hintergrund Verwendung fand. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? thx


----------



## Paradizogeeko (13. Juli 2003)

Die einzig waren Bilder gibt es auf http://www.hebus.com

  ich mag die weiblich Sektion sehr gerne =)


----------



## Tackleberry (13. Juli 2003)

Nee, das war ne Seite auf der, wenn ich mich recht erinnere bloss 1,2 Leute Sachen veröffentlich hatten. War halt alles mit Cinema4d usw gerendert.
Da war das eine Bild mit den 3 Delphinen, das im Link oben Verwendung fand... Weiß es keiner?
Glaube das es irgendwas mit Digital im Namen war...


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

Dann war es sicherlich eine "private" kleine Seite, die kein anderer ausser dir kennt


----------



## Tackleberry (13. Juli 2003)

Die Delphine dürften eigentlich gekannt sein...

Die Seite hieß digitalphemonony oder so...


----------



## crimbler (13. Juli 2003)

Gute Wallpaper Seite:
http://apophis.mordor.ch/

Grüsse
crimbler


----------



## Tackleberry (13. Juli 2003)

Nein es war ja nicht irgendeine Wallpaper Seite :/
Da waren max 2 Autoren die ihren eigenen Kram veröffentlich haben.
Die hatten ne top 100 download list usw.
Und fast alles war GERENDERT!!! :/


----------



## Avariel (14. Juli 2003)

digitalphemonony?
Das erinnert mich recht stark an http://www.digitalblasphemy.com
Meinst du das?


----------



## Tackleberry (14. Juli 2003)

ja genau!!!
Tausend Dank 
Ich sehe gerade das die Seite kostenpflichtig geworden ist, hat jemand ein paar Wallpaper noch da? :/


----------

